# Adrenaline surges, nausea, diarrhea (hypothyroid/levothyroxine)



## saramg (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi everyone! Please excuse the detailed post, but wanted to give as much info as I can.

In the summer of 2014, I was 34 years old & healthy. Despite no change to diet and exercise, I began putting on some weight. Then in January of 2015, I began having some troubling adrenaline surges, which would happen seemingly at any time, and for no reason. I met with my PCP, who wasn't sure why this was happening, but decided to do some basic blood work to see if anything was "off." Everything came back "normal" at that time, except for a slightly-elevated TSH:

1/13/15 TSH (.27 - 4.2 normal range) 5.8

Due to the elevated TSH, my PCP stated that my symptoms were likely thyroid-related, and decided to prescribe me 25 mcg Levothyroxine. A few months after starting the levo, those strange adrenaline surges eventually dissipated and I felt better. However, I have steadily gained weight (about 10 lbs/year) since then, and nothing seems to help that.

Over the course of the next 3 years, my PCP steadily increased the levo dosage and re-checked the TSH levels, and by the fall of 2017, I was taking 75 mcg/daily, and received the following test results:

12/1/17 TSH (.27 - 4.2 normal range) 1.6 
Free T4 (.9 - 1.8 normal range) 1.4 
T4 (4.6 - 12 normal range) 9.0

In December 2017, I began working an incredible number of hours at work, and was very stressed by the acquisition of my company by a larger company, which resulted in my receiving a promotion with the company that had acquired us. I began working 80+ hours per week (up from ~50 hours per week before this). Also at this time, I began having occasional heart palpitations, which my PCP had told me to watch out for on the levo. This was mid-December, and my PCP was in the process of switching practices, and thus unavailable until mid-January. So, just before Christmas, I decided to drop my dosage to 50 mcg to stop the palpitations (a dosage that I had previously done well on), and to follow-up with the PCP in January. I took 50 mcg daily for several weeks (although, to be honest, I may have missed some doses entirely, due to all the working and stress).

Two weeks ago, I was out at a work dinner, and had a terrible "episode" (which is what I've been calling them now), where I had a huge unexplained adrenaline surge, quickly followed by nausea, vomiting, and diarrhea. We were at a seafood restaurant and had eaten some raw seafood, so I assumed it was food poisoning. I felt really bad for several more days, kept having episodes, etc&#8230; I just kept thinking I was getting over food poisoning.

One week ago, I decided I had to see my PCP at her new practice, as I wasn't getting better. At my appointment, I had high blood pressure (149 over something, which is weird for me, I am always under 120). I told my PCP what had happened with dropping my levo dose, and she advised me to start taking the 75 mcg dose again. She also prescribed .5 mg Lorazepam to help with the adrenaline surges. She asked me to start checking my BP at home regularly, and to call the office if it goes above 150. That day we did some additional blood work, which came back as follows:

1/17/18 TSH (.27 - 4.2 normal range) 1.85 
Free T4 (.9 - 1.8 normal range) 1.6 
Vitamin B12 (211 - 911 normal range) 806

Fast forward to that same night, when I had the worst episode to date. Even though I did take that first dose of Lorazepam before bed, I was up all night with terrible adrenaline surges, vomiting, and diarrhea. The next morning, I was so weak and dehydrated, my PCP advised that I should go to the ER. I spent the whole day in the ER, where they gave me Saline for dehydration, Zofran for nausea, and Torodol for headache. I also had a CT Scan of my abdomen to rule out adrenal tumors, which came back normal. Standard blood work all came back normal. The ER doctor also ordered a plasma metanephrine test, but stated that those results would take several days, and I have not received them yet.

Since being discharged from the ER, my BP has remained elevated at times, and I continue having similar "episodes." I have absolutely no appetite, can barely eat anything, and continue to have periodic diarrhea. I feel hot sometimes, and cold at other times. Symptoms seem worse in the morning as soon as I wake up, and in the evening around dinner time. I have been able to sleep, but wake frequently after 4/5 hours of sleep. I have been taking the 75 mcg levo dose since my PCP recommended last week, but I will not take the Lorazepam again, as I don't like the way it makes me feel, and have been sober for over 5 years.

I have an appointment with an Endocrinologist tomorrow morning to discuss all of this. Any suggestions or tips for that appointment? Has anyone else experienced these adrenaline surges, which seem to get better with levo, and recur when switching to a lower dose? I'm so confused and scared at this point - I can't eat, I can't work, etc&#8230; Please help!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Get your free t3 tested. Your free t4 is inching toward too high. It'd be interesting to see what your free t3 was.

Also, have they ever tested your thyroid antibodies? I would bet you have TSI.

Have you ever had a thyroid ultrasound?


----------



## saramg (Jan 22, 2018)

hi, thank you for responding!

I don't think I've ever had any other tests, other than those mentioned above (so, no T3 test, or antibodies). I have also never had an ultrasound.

I'm hoping that the endo I see tomorrow will be willing to order some more comprehensive tests for me, so we can have a better idea of what's going on. I have heard that some endos only want to look at TSH, and won't order the other tests or consider prescribing anything other than T4-only meds. I hope that's not the case with this one.


----------



## saramg (Jan 22, 2018)

Correction, I took another look at my lab results from 12/1/17, and also see the following results:

Anti-Tg (0-40 standard range) *<20*

Thyroglobulin (0-55 standard range) *19*

anti-TPO (0-35 standard range) *<10*


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ummmm.

So you have antibodies although they are technically in range. TSI would be informative. The episodes you are describing sound like TSI-type flare ups.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I second the request for a TSI test and an ultrasound of your thyroid.


----------



## saramg (Jan 22, 2018)

UPDATE -

Just back from the endocrinology appointment, and it went just as I feared. Despite presenting him with all of the information above, he does not think that what I am experiencing is an endocrine issue. He suggested that I see a gastroenterologist for the nausea and diarrhea, and a psychiatrist for the adrenaline surges (which he says are panic attacks, despite my assertion that I don't have any panic/anxiety/depression issues).

He also refused to run any additional tests, and stated that TSH and Free T4 are the only "useful" labs to look at it, and mine are within normal ranges. He said running a full thyroid panel will only confuse us more.

I guess I need to see someone else. I know there is something wrong with me, and that it's not panic attacks.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

You need to find another doctor....who listens to you...
All of the Endo's I saw were ignorant.
I don't think they even looked in my direction when trying to explain my symptoms.
They just looked at lab results and gave me the same advice they did you.
I eventually found a new PCP who saved my life by listening to me.

<PS> all your symptoms sound a lot like me before proper treatment.
Those surges are anxiety "panic attacks"
Anxiety is one of the most common symptom of either or hypo or hyperthyroidism.

GOOD LUCK TO YOU


----------



## jm2629 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi there,

I don't really have anything technical to contribute, but I'm quite curious about your "adrenaline surges," because I remember going through the same thing (I still do, but then again I have a thyroid condition that is currently out of whack).

Do you not feel "panicky/anxious" at all when you have these episodic surges? I wonder what they're like..

I've never had any panic/anxiety attack issues until I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism. And then I got my thyroid ablated and it died down, but now I'm hypo and it comes and goes.

Weight gain is currently an issue for me, as well as finding a good doctor that is willing to listen. I definitely feel what you're going through..


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

:symptoms of anxiety............

◾Adrenaline rush: Many people will note that when they first experience anxiety, they can feel adrenaline coursing throughout their body. Adrenaline is produced by the adrenal glands, located above your kidneys. When anxiety becomes very extreme, you may experience constant adrenaline rushes, and in some cases could develop adrenaline addiction.
◾Body aches: When you become stressed or highly anxious, you may notice that your body starts to ache. It may ache in routine places or unexpected ones. Most people report significant aches throughout their head as well as their chest, but you may feel aches in other places as well such as arms and legs.
◾Body temperature changes: You may also notice that your body temperature slightly increases or decreases when you feel very anxious. This is a physical symptom that has been documented. Although you probably will not experience a full-blown fever or significant decrease, slight changes are possible.
◾Chest pain: Some people report extreme chest pain when they get anxious. Experiencing chest tightness and pain are hallmarks of anxiety. Unfortunately this can lead some people to believe that they are going to have a heart attack. The combination of chest tightness and palpitations are very similar signs to an actual heart attack; these are very uncomfortable.
◾Choking sensation: In cases of extreme panic, you may experience a choking sensation in your throat. You may be unable to properly breathe (inhale / exhale) as well as swallow. This is due to the fact that your body is reacting to a high level of arousal; some people experience choking.
◾Chills: For certain individuals, instead of getting hot flashes, they feel chilled all the time. You may notice increase in body chills and/or feeling cold when everyone else is fine with the temperature. The chills can come in sudden waves and/or can increase based on the intensity of your anxiety.
◾Cramps: It is common to experience cramps throughout the body when you have anxiety. Muscle cramps are usually due to increased tension throughout the body. When you become highly stimulated, your muscle tension naturally increases which can lead to cramping. Many people report stomach cramps, but these can occur anywhere in the body.
◾Diarrhea: It is very common for people with IBS (irritable bowel syndrome) to have comorbid anxiety and psychiatric disorders. There is a clear link between loose bowels and experiencing anxiety. For some people, their body reacts to the increased anxiety with digestive and bowel changes, leading to diarrhea.
◾Digestive changes: As was already mentioned, the digestive tract is affected when you have anxiety. Specifically the process of "peristalis" is affected when a person becomes anxious. Peristalis, or relaxation and contraction of digestive tract muscles, becomes inhibited when experiencing anxiety.
◾Dizziness: One of the most common symptoms to experience with anxiety is that of dizziness. You may get dizzy for no apparent reason, and believe that there is some hidden underlying cause. In reality, feeling dizzy or vertigo sensations can be caused by panic and high levels of arousal.
◾Dry mouth: Did your mouth suddenly become extremely dry after you started experiencing anxiety? Although dry mouth is a common antidepressant side effect, it can also be caused directly by anxiety. It is associated with lack of saliva and moisture throughout the mouth. It isn't as common as many other physical symptoms, but can occur if you become overly stressed.
◾Fatigue: Although fatigue can be characterized as a psychological symptom, it can also be physical. At some point you may become so anxious that your muscles and body seem to run out of energy. The sympathetic nervous system tends to stimulate our muscles for dangerous scenarios. If we stay stimulated for too long, our physical energy levels can actually drop.
◾Fight-or-flight response: This is characterized by a rapid heart-rate, increased physical energy, quicker thinking, and adrenaline. Although this physical response can be beneficial when we are faced with danger, in most situations it is detrimental to our functioning.
◾Frequent urination: If you notice that you have to run to the bathroom more frequently whenever you get nervous, just know that this is very common. If you have bad anxiety, you may notice that your bladder feels full after a very short period of time. It may become especially worse in situations that trigger increases in anxiety.
◾Gastrointestinal organ constriction: Another documented effect anxiety can have on the body is constricting gastrointestinal organs. This is thought to influence digestion, bowel movements, and absorption of nutrients.
◾Headache: This is another one of the most common physical symptoms associated with anxiety. You may notice that you have a pounding headache that started right when you got anxious. If your anxiety becomes worse, your headache will likely follow suit. You may experience light headaches, moderate tension headaches, or even migraines if your anxiety becomes extreme.
◾Heart palpitations: These are sensations that your heart is pounding and/or racing that are triggered by the sympathetic nervous system. You may feel your heart fluttering and/or pounding more loudly and deeper than usual. Since your arousal has also increased, you are more aware of this physical symptom and you may initially think you're going to have a heart attack.
◾Heart rate increase: Your heart rate may increase as will the force of your heart contractions. This is not necessarily the same thing as palpitations, but is likely a contributing factor. Assuming you figure out how to deal with anxiety, and decrease it, your heart rate should decrease to a normal range.
◾High blood pressure: If you become anxious, you may notice that your blood pressure increases. The increase may be minimal or pretty significant depending on your level of anxiety. When you are able to reduce the anxiety and calm yourself down, blood pressure should theoretically decrease.
◾Hot flashes: Many people experience hot flashes, or sudden waves of warmth throughout the body when feeling anxious. These may be most prominent in the facial, neck, and chest area and can be associated with reddening of the skin.
◾Kidney function changes: Your kidneys can increase secretion of "renin" or an enzyme that plays a role in influencing blood pressure. Renin is specifically associated with increased activation of the sympathetic nervous system.
◾Libido changes: When you become anxious, you may become significantly uninterested in sex or you may experience an increased interest in sex. Some hypothesize that certain subtypes of anxiety and level of arousal can influence whether a person experiences an increase or decrease in sex drive. A majority of individuals report reduced libido when they become too anxious. In some cases high anxiety can affect ability to orgasm: premature ejaculation or anorgasmia.
◾Lightheadedness: Some people feel lightheaded when their anxiety becomes extreme. This can be associated with feelings of dizziness as well. If you notice that you feel lightheaded more than usual, it could be due to your heightened anxiety.
◾Lung functioning: When the body produces adrenaline, the lungs dilate the bronchioles. This allows for increased air flow to the lungs during times of danger. This serves to temporarily increase our ability to survive in life-threatening situations.
◾Muscle tension: Many people report feeling tension throughout their body, specifically in muscles and joints. There are many ways to help release this tension including: practicing yoga, getting a massage, progressive relaxation, and physical exercise. If your entire body feels wound-up and tense, it's due to your sympathetic nervous system being stuck in overdrive.
◾Nausea: Feeling nauseous is common in cases of extreme anxiety. A person may feel like they are going to throw up because their panic becomes so extreme. Usually if an individual feels nauseous, they are experiencing a fairly extreme level of anxiety. This may affect appetite and in some cases can actually lead to vomiting.
◾Numbness: Some people report feeling a numbness throughout the body and muscles. This is thought to be influenced by the sympathetic nervous system pumping adrenaline through the body. This temporarily increases threshold for physical pain and may lead some individuals to feel physically "numb."
◾Pupil dilation: When a person is relaxed, their pupils are known to constrict. When the sympathetic nervous system becomes active, a person's pupils are known to dilate. Therefore you may notice that your pupils become huge if you are prone to extreme panic.
◾Rapid breathing: As you become stimulated with anxiety, your heart rate increases as does your breathing speed. You may notice that you are breathing rapidly and cannot seem to calm yourself down. This may be accompanied by choking if a person is hyperventilating during a panic attack.
◾Shaking: When your anxiety reaches a high level, you may actually shake or notice "tremors." You may be shaking while sitting down because you are unable to contain the excess stimulation and adrenaline coursing through your body. Since you are physically primed with anxiety and adrenaline, this can easily lead to the shakes.
◾Shortness of breath: Another symptom that you may note is that you experience shortness of breath. You may be temporarily unable to take deep breaths and may almost feel as if you are going to pass out. This is often accompanied by rapid breathing and choking sensations when you try to breathe.
◾Sweating: When a person becomes anxious, a common physical symptom to note is increased sweating. You may sweat more often throughout the day and may even sweat while you sleep. This is due to the fact that the stress-response triggers your sweat glands to secrete more sweat.
◾Tingling sensations: Although not common in everyone, some people will actually notice that their body actually tingles in certain areas when feeling anxious. These tingles can be throughout the entire body or in specific locations such as the face, arms, legs, hands, or feet.
◾Twitching: In addition to experiencing physical shaking, you may notice that parts of your body twitch at random. Initially you may not chalk the twitching up to feeling anxious, but over time you may notice that the frequency of twitching correlates with your anxiety level.
◾Vomiting: Some people become so anxious that they become nauseous and vomit. This can be the case when someone is dealing with significant unexpected anxiety and/or emotional trauma. Usually this is a rarer physical symptom, but one that should be mentioned nonetheless.
◾Weight changes: In some cases, people end up worrying so much that they end up not eating proper diets and/or may become so preoccupied by the anxiety that they forget to eat. In other cases, people may actually increase the amount of food they eat and/or may binge on unhealthy foods when they become anxious. Additionally when a person is highly-anxious, their body will produce high levels of cortisol, which can make it easier to build fat and tougher to build muscle.


----------



## saramg (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks creepingdeath.

The "adrenaline surges" I am experiencing differ in severity and duration. The feeling starts in the upper abdomen/chest, then spreads to shoulders, arms, neck, and head. They can feel mild (like the stomach-dropping feeling you would get if you arrived at school and realized that you forgot to study for a test), or severe (like the "whoosh" feeling you would get if a deer jumped out in front of your car and you had to slam on the breaks). I don't get any shortness of breath. It's more like a dread sensation that spreads. It can last a few minutes, or several hours. It can come on as one big surge, or it can be a low-level feeling that is more constant. I want to reiterate that these surges are not related to a mental health issue, they are happening due to something else, and I think it's endocrine, based on my summary above.

Someone on another forum has suggested that I look into Adrenal Exhaustion, which describes some of my symptoms in the Stage 3C section of this article - https://www.drlam.com/articles/adrenalexhaustion.asp

More specifically:

"If not attended to, the body is further weakened and enters into a state of disequilibrium with loss of homeostasis (Phase C). As the body tries to repair itself with the limited tools it has, there are wild, exaggerated and paradoxical autonomic-driven reactions. These are characterized by adrenaline rushes, labile blood pressure, and hypoglycemic episodes after meals and anxiety attacks."

Anyone have any thoughts on the adrenal connection?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I have no mental heath issues either but experienced the same feelings you do.

It was my thyroid , Hashimoto's disease .....which causes uncontrollable anxiety.......

When anxiety started I had nothing going on in my Life that would cause anxiety so it had to be physical.

Right now I am stable on thyroid med's and am taking care of my 90 year old Father who has some dementia.

I have no money or prospects for future employment.

I barely sleep being concerned about my Dad's declining heath.

And guess what ?????

I have no anxiety..........

In fact I feel better than I ever have.....

So anxiety isn't only a mental health issue caused by your life style.

It can be caused by a physical heath issue..........

Like thyroid disease..............


----------



## saramg (Jan 22, 2018)

Thank you, I totally agree with you.

I guess I'm still reeling from the endo's assertion today that I need to see a shrink, and get on anti-depressants or something. Totally not what is going on, and it's offensive to me that he even suggested it, after I explained everything that is going on.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Keep looking for a new doctor...

There are ones who listen.......

And try and ignore what that Endo said...... It will just cause more "you know what" ..........Anxiety...

You are not going crazy.......

You know there is something wrong.....

You know your own body better than anyone......

Again....

GOOD LUCK


----------



## jm2629 (Jan 5, 2018)

saramg said:


> Thanks creepingdeath.
> 
> The "adrenaline surges" I am experiencing differ in severity and duration. The feeling starts in the upper abdomen/chest, then spreads to shoulders, arms, neck, and head. They can feel mild (like the stomach-dropping feeling you would get if you arrived at school and realized that you forgot to study for a test), or severe (like the "whoosh" feeling you would get if a deer jumped out in front of your car and you had to slam on the breaks). I don't get any shortness of breath. It's more like a dread sensation that spreads. It can last a few minutes, or several hours. It can come on as one big surge, or it can be a low-level feeling that is more constant. I want to reiterate that these surges are not related to a mental health issue, they are happening due to something else, and I think it's endocrine, based on my summary above.
> 
> ...





saramg said:


> Thank you, I totally agree with you.
> 
> I guess I'm still reeling from the endo's assertion today that I need to see a shrink, and get on anti-depressants or something. Totally not what is going on, and it's offensive to me that he even suggested it, after I explained everything that is going on.


Yep. That's exactly what I have as well. just different sympoms (no diarrhea, vomitting, but lots of "runny" thoughts and the feeling of doom). It sucks.. I'm about to see my 5th doctor. I don't even car if s/he listens or not. I just her to order the labs that I need.

Good luck to you ma'am! Please come back here if you have any updates.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

saramg - do you live in a place where you can order your own lab's?

There is a online lab company in the USA that has all the labs you need to know for sure if thyroid related for $288.

I just ordered a round of these labs for my son who is experiencing debilitating anxiety.

My oldest sister had severe anxiety attacks 10 years prior to being diagnosed with Graves and my other sister just received a diagnosis after complaining of extreme anxiety. I also had anxiety prior to my Graves DX.

I'm amazed at the incompetent of doctors regarding anxiety.


----------



## jm2629 (Jan 5, 2018)

Lovlkn said:


> saramg - do you live in a place where you can order your own lab's?
> 
> There is a online lab company in the USA that has all the labs you need to know for sure if thyroid related for $288.
> 
> ...


Would you mind sharing with us the name of that company? Thank you!


----------



## saramg (Jan 22, 2018)

Thankfully, I've been able to get an appointment with another thyroid doctor in Waltham, MA for Friday AM.

This is an Integrative Medicine Center, and from what I have read so far, they are willing to do full labs, and consider adrenal fatigue connections. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

HealthcheckUSA

These are all the tests you need to know - will definitely confirm or deny the different thyroid conditions

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/thyroid-tests/panels/ultimate-thyroid-function-panel.aspx

*What does the test include?*


Reverse T3
TSH
Free T3
Free T4
Antithyroglubulin AB (TgAb)
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody (TPO)
Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin (TSI)
Thyroxine Binding Globulin (TBG)


----------



## suggi (Nov 23, 2017)

I was going to ask a question but just realized I need to do it thru a PM. Don't know how to PM. Help anyone. It was regarding the doc name and then saw what was written under Good Doctors.

How do you PM??


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

At the top of the screen there is a envelope - roll over and click. You then type in the recipients name and can send a PM


----------



## jm2629 (Jan 5, 2018)

Lovlkn said:


> HealthcheckUSA
> 
> These are all the tests you need to know - will definitely confirm or deny the different thyroid conditions
> 
> ...


Thank you for this! I just ordered mine. =)


----------



## saramg (Jan 22, 2018)

Good morning everyone,

Wanted to circle back and give an update on how I am doing after going to see an Integrative Medicine doctor yesterday. Wow, what a difference!! This practice could not have been more different from Tuesday's traditional endocrinologist visit. This doctor spent a full 90 minutes with me, and let me tell my whole story in a narrative form, rather than talking over me before I could finish sentences.

She said everything I've described fits exactly into the symptoms of Adrenal Fatigue Syndrome, Stage 3 (where all of the hormones in the body are in disequilibrium and out of whack). This explains the adrenaline rushes (she stated that my body is running out of cortisol, so it's releasing adrenaline instead), the heart palpitations, the reactive hypoglycemia symptoms (which are related to the whacky insulin levels), the irregular blood pressure, and irregular menstrual cycles. Of course, my hypothyroidism is connected to this as well - it's all endocrine related.

Traditional endocrinology does not recognize AFS as a real condition - basically, if you don't have Addison's Disease (no cortisol) or Cushing's Syndrome (way too much cortisol), it's all in your head so go see a shrink (they don't recognize any adrenal disfunction in between those two extremes). Which is exactly what I experienced at Tuesday's appointment. She said she sees someone similar to me at least once a week, who has been to multiple traditional doctors, but gotten no answers and no help.

I actually sobbed in her office with relief to have someone actually listen to me, to tell me I'm not crazy, to tell me that she has seen this before, and knows how to help. I've lost 15 pounds in 2 weeks, and was starting to think no one could help.

Here is the plan she is putting me on:

First, she is doing a lot of lab work, including:

Full Thyroid Panel

Cortisol Saliva Test w/DHEA

Food sensitivity testing

Heavy metals testing

Vitamin D

Ferratin

Second, she is putting me on a strict diet plan called the "Elimination Diet", to get my blood sugar levels under control and stop the reactive hypoglycemia symptoms, and to reduce the chronic inflammation I have (due to lower back pain, carpal tunnel, etc). This diet is Gluten free, Dairy free, Low carb, Low sugar. She gave me a comprehensive guide that includes recipes, so my husband will have no problem making meals that I can eat. I am to follow this diet for 6 weeks, then we will re-assess how I feel.

Third, she gave me a few supplements to start to try to help with the adrenaline rushes and heart palpitations.

Lastly, she recommended that I absolutely cannot work more than 40 hours per week, no strenuous exercise (walking, swimming, yoga is OK), and in general I just need to rest and take it very easy for a few months.

Once she gets the Full Thyroid Panel back next week, we will review that and make changes to my levoxyl script as necessary. She is willing to switch me to a NDT, like Armour. She may have other recommendations after all of the other testing comes back as well.

I'm very hopeful that this doctor is going to help me and get me back on track. I am fully committed to following her suggestions, and making the lifestyle changes that I need to. I plan to call my boss on Monday and give him an ultimatum - when I am feeling better, he can have me back at work taking it easy, or he can have me not at all, and I'll have to go out on Short Term Disability.

I'll keep y'all updated on my progress - hopefully I will start feeling better soon!


----------



## suggi (Nov 23, 2017)

Saramg - I am so glad you found this doc. She sounds wonderful and seems like she will be able to fix the probles. What is wrong with endos in general. I have seen so many posts saying they have been thru 4 or 5 endos and some finally find one who is good and some are still searching.

Please keep us posted with how it goes.

PS: Try to stay away from sickies as being hypo lowers your immune system and being the flu shot is not working that well this year extra precaution is needed.


----------



## saramg (Jan 22, 2018)

suggi said:


> Saramg - how did it go Fri at new doc? Do you think they can help you? Hope so. Let us know. At this poi9nt I think we know our own bodies more than docs know....it's just too bad we can't do our own treating.


hi suggi! Please see my post above, from this morning


----------

